# Button +php anbinden



## macropode (12. April 2005)

hallo ich habe ein gleines problem und zwar habe ich als links in html die button angewendet. beim klick solln php scripte aufgerufen werden. nun mußte ich feststellen das das so nicht geht.

 gibt es einen anderen weg.


```
<td>
 			<button name="home" type="button"
 				  value="SELFHTML" onClick="home.php">
 				  <b>home</b>
 			</button>
 	  </td>
```


----------



## T3ch (12. April 2005)

Versuch es mal so->


```
<td>
 			<form action="home.php" method="post">
 				<input type="submit" value="SELFHTML" />
 				  <label>home</label>
 			</form>
 	  </td>
```

ist nicht ganz so schön aber es sollte funktionieren

Greetz


----------



## macropode (13. April 2005)

ist nicht ganz schön?

hast du einen besseren Vorschlag?


----------



## T3ch (13. April 2005)

also wenn bei jedem ein PHP-Script aufgerufen werden soll, dann kannst du das ruhig so lassen
Ich meinte es eher allgemein, also ein menü mit buttons bzw. formen

Greetz


----------



## macropode (13. April 2005)

ja es soll bei jedem button ein eigenes php script aufgerufen werden. 
 ich finde die button ganz praktisch. 
 gibt es bessere alternativen? auser javascript und das übliche <a href.........>


----------



## T3ch (14. April 2005)

Du könntest das auch mit einem normalen Link lösen->


```
<a href="seite.php?funktion=test">test</a>
```

und den Rest per php machen


----------



## split (14. April 2005)

Was ist mit
	
	
	



```
<input type="button" onClick="window.location.href='home.php';" value="home" />
```
onClick="home.php" funktioniert natürlich nicht, da in das onClick-Event JavaScript-Code gehört!


----------

